# Pure-FTPd - Can't ls, upload, download, anything <-SOLVED

## shadov

I'm trying to setup Pure-FTPd with virtual users. I have created user according to the documentation on pureftp site. Now the user can login, but he can't do anything else. 

```

ftp> ls

200 PORT command successful

150 Connecting to port 60104

226-Sorry, we were unable to read [.]

226 0 matches total

ftp> get foo

200 PORT command successful

550 Can't open foo: Permission denied

ftp> put foo

200 PORT command successful

553 Can't open that file: Permission denied

```

Here is my config

```

# Config file for /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd

##Comment variables out to disable its features, or change the values in it... ##

## This variable must be uncommented in order for the server to start ##

IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

## FTP Server,Port (separated by comma) ##

## If you prefer host names over IP addresses, it's your choice :

## SERVER="-S ftp.rtchat.com,21"

## IPv6 addresses are supported.

SERVER="-S xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx,21"

## Number of simultaneous connections in total, and per ip ##

MAX_CONN="-c 3"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 2"

## Start daemonized in background ##

DAEMON="-B"

## Don't allow uploads if the partition is more full then this var ##

DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

## If your FTP server is behind a NAT box, uncomment this ##

#USE_NAT="-N"

## Authentication (others are 'pam', ...)##

## Further infos in the README file.

#AUTH="-l unix"

AUTH="-lpuredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb"

## Change the maximum idle time. (in minutes. default 15)

TIMEOUT="-I 5"

## Use that facility for syslog logging. It defaults to 'ftp'

## Logging can be disabled with '-f none' .

#LOG="-f facility"

## Misc. Others ##

#MISC_OTHER="-A -x -j -R"

MISC_OTHER="-A -E -X -U 177:077 -d -4 -L100:5 -I 15"

```

I have tried lots of other configurations, reinstalling Pure-FTPd, recreating user account, disabling firewall... nothing seems to help.

Any ideas?Last edited by shadov on Sun Aug 24, 2003 12:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## shadov

Problem was that that the virtual ftp user's home dir was under /mnt/ftp and ftp daemon didn't have read rights in /mnt. It seems to work fine now.

----------

## balabu

Sorry for reactivaing this old thread. But I have exactly the same problem with you. It is still not solved yet.

I did everything the same as the documentation for virtual users. And create a directory that owned by "ftpgroup" group with write permission.

I type 

```
pure-ftpd -lpuredb:/etc/puredb.pdb -H -B &
```

 to start it.

It still show the error information as yours. Any help ?

----------

## madc0d3r

I have the same problem.Anyone got it solved.Plz respond.

----------

